# A Chefs Comfort Food after a long week.



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

When I worked long hours in the kitchen I would never eat. If I was Catering, you're busy getting ready, then doing the party, then coming back and cleaning up. The front line is the same, Your prepping, then your on your way to a busy night. When you're a Chef you can eat anything you want. The problem was for me it's was never on the menu. I wanted food like this.....Good old fashion home cooked meals.......Most of the time these happened on my days off. But things like Hot Beef Sands, leftover Stuffed cabbage could be had.......What is your home cooked comfort food that makes you feel good after a long week ????????


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Homemade pasta with either some sort of off-menu sauce (I prefer pollo pesto) or a cacciatore, sliced fresh tomatoes and mozzarella, and a glass of good, homestyle red wine, slab of bread and olive oil. To me that screams "home". Likewise, anything that is NOT on the menu. Stuffed bells with ground duck or venison works. Beef or buffalo shepards pie. Bottom line is it can't smell or taste like work.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

chefbillyb said:


> When I worked long hours in the kitchen I would never eat. If I was Catering, you're busy getting ready, then doing the party, then coming back and cleaning up. The front line is the same, Your prepping, then your on your way to a busy night. When you're a Chef you can eat anything you want. The problem was for me it's was never on the menu. I wanted food like this.....Good old fashion home cooked meals.......Most of the time these happened on my days off. But things like Hot Beef Sands, leftover Stuffed cabbage could be had.......What is your home cooked comfort food that makes you feel good after a long week ????????
> View attachment 69047
> View attachment 69048


Dayum, that first dish looks jummy!


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

Can't beat steak and potatoes of some sort. Meatloaf is easy and delicious too.


----------



## TeddyWolf (Nov 15, 2020)

I work in a high end kitchen as a sous. After cooking and tasting (often) some of the fancy stuff, i go home and cook burgers and fried potatoes or mac n cheese. Simple fare for me


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I eat a keto diet so my idea of comfort foods maybe is a little different. A burger is something I really appreciate especially with a low carb bun. Chili is another big favorite of mine. Honestly just a good steak cooked medium rare with some sea salt is one of my favorite things to eat.


----------



## StephenShort (Feb 27, 2021)

Delicious!! I might ask, what are you serving in the second picture?


----------



## DuncanLucas (Feb 27, 2021)

Mhmmm, this looks so good. I'm craving mashed potatoes with a big steak next to it. When my cheat day will come I'll beg my nutrition coach to let me have one meal like this, haha. I'm a chef too and for all my life I've been eating anything I'd cook. The problem is that where we work we make a lot of cakes and pies. So you can imagine that my weight isn't an ideal one... The work is hard and can be stressful at times therefore the food has always been my comfort  But once I stepped on the scale and saw my weight is almost 230 lbs I knew I had to do something... It's terribly hard for me but I gotta lose weight if I want to be healthy... and alive, lol


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

StephenShort said:


> Delicious!! I might ask, what are you serving in the second picture?


Stuffed Cabbage, Mashed Potatoes and peas......


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Casseroles (I do a mean cabbage roll casserole) or a potato of some sort. Mashed, jacketed, scalloped, fried - they all make me happy. The ultimate in comfort food is one of the above, cooked by someone else!


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

Fried chicken, rice, dirty gravy, pole beans and zipper peas, apple crisp, sweet tea(orange pekoe earl grey blend.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

STEPHEN WOODARD said:


> Fried chicken, rice, dirty gravy, pole beans and zipper peas, apple crisp, sweet tea(orange pekoe earl grey blend.


I might be the only one from the south!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I like throwing together various pasta dishes with what is on hand. But my favorite is a home cooked meal cooked by someone else who knows how to cook.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

few things can beat olive oil or sour cream, bread, quality cheese and good old cured whatever. Tomato depends on the mood.


----------



## Koperek97 (Sep 7, 2020)

Chicken fingers and fries for me - preferably with Frank's Red Hot


----------

